# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  odd crested?- female

## DesignerBP

got this female crested... but i think shes odd looking ... but second pic is pretty

----------


## redstormlax12

Wow. Shes really strange. Almost looks like a completely different species. It must be a deformity. She's still pretty though. Congrats!

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## LadyOhh

Her eyes are sunken in...

And she doesn't have a broad head like Cresteds should.

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## mlededee

Normally a crested with eyes that sunken in is on the verge of death, usually due to dehydration (it causes the eyes to sink in). But this one doesn't have the wrinkle of skin that is usually around the eye when it sinks in suddenly--it looks like maybe the geckos eyes are deformed or they are like that for some other reason. 

I'm wondering if maybe she has MBD or some other severe nutritional deficiency--it looks like she may have a slight underbite as well. Do you know what she was being fed?

Can you post some full body shots? Does her spine seems straight and does she move around okay? How old is she and how much does she weigh? Are her pupils reactive to light and does she appear to have normal vision?

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## SaucyBalls

Dats one cute geico lookin thangggg

----------

_Oxylepy_ (07-22-2010)

----------


## GeckoGreatness

Is it possible she is a hybrid?  Her nose is way to long/big giving her eyes/head a narrow shape.  Any chance we can get a top view pic?

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## RhacHead

The eyes do look sunken in like its dehydrated but look at the body structure it could be a hybrid,Sarasorum?

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## Animals As Leaders

I doubt that is something other then a deformity...The rest of the body looks fine, and the skin doesn't seem like it too loose like it was malnourished.  Reminds me of those dogs...what are they called...?  Bull terrier!!  Cuz of the long face lol  

Unique thats for sure!

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## mainbutter

> The eyes do look sunken in like its dehydrated but look at the body structure it could be a hybrid,Sarasorum?


My first thought was sarsinorum hybrid.

My second thought was deformity caused by fluctuating incubation temps, or too-hot incubation.

*shrugs*

My suggestion is never breed her, but I hope she is healthy and happy  :Very Happy:

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## mlededee

I don't really think she is a hybrid even though she does slightly resemble a sara due to her color and head structure (some of that though is just emphasized by the angle of the photos). She still has crests, and the crested hybrids that I've seen don't have any. And her eyes--just being a hybrid wouldn't cause her eyes to be all sunken in like that. Plus, if she was a hybrid she would have been pretty pricey--unless she is some sort of hybrid project gone wrong that someone wanted to get rid of. I most definitely would NOT breed her regardless, as she has some pretty serious deformity.

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## mainbutter

> unless she is some sort of hybrid project gone wrong that someone wanted to get rid of.


I was wondering about this.  I know that sara x crestie hybrids usually turn out fine, but geckos in general do not hybridize as well as pythons seem to.

I've seen a few really wonky and deformed crested hybrids.

That said, I don't think this one is a hybrid.  My first thought seeing the picture before reading the text just had "sara x crestie hybrid" flash in my head, but I do think it's just a deformed crested that resembles some of the body structure in those hybrids.

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## Stacykins

It looks like she has mites or skin/shed issues, or is it just the picture? Where did you get her? 

I really do hope she is never bred. I have seen cresties like that with just one deformed eye that is sunken, usually they are blind in the sunken. She is definitely special, but should only be a special pet.

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## DesignerBP

Thanks for the feedback  guys. dont have much time now but ill post more pics and details by tomorrow.

----------


## DesignerBP

body shots... i got her at petco along wit a few males she was the only odd one the other look great. kinda crazy how the encloure had 4 males and one female  :Mad:

----------


## mainbutter

She looks a bit dehydrated.

Keep that humidity up and give her plenty of CGD and keep the water dish filled  :Good Job:

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-27-2010)

----------


## AkHerps

Yeah with those pictures she doesn't look deformed, just really dehydrated.

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-27-2010)

----------


## mlededee

Wow, 4 males in with her--she might have some severe calcium and nutritional deficiencies from being over bred if that's the case. Perhaps that is what is causing her issues. Vitamin A deficiencies in particular tend to affect the eyes.

Try to check her calcium sacks to see what her reserves look like. This can be done by gently opening her mouth (be careful in case she does have MBD as you don't want to injure her jaw). Good calcium sacks look like this: http://www.pangeareptile.com/Images/care/calsac800.jpg. If she does not have good reserves she may need a good calcium supplement.

----------

_bad-one_ (07-26-2010),_DesignerBP_ (07-27-2010)

----------


## DesignerBP

> She looks a bit dehydrated.
> 
> Keep that humidity up and give her plenty of CGD and keep the water dish filled





> Wow, 4 males in with her--she might have some severe calcium and nutritional deficiencies from being over bred if that's the case. Perhaps that is what is causing her issues. Vitamin A deficiencies in particular tend to affect the eyes.
> 
> Try to check her calcium sacks to see what her reserves look like. This can be done by gently opening her mouth (be careful in case she does have MBD as you don't want to injure her jaw). Good calcium sacks look like this: http://www.pangeareptile.com/Images/care/calsac800.jpg. If she does not have good reserves she may need a good calcium supplement.


Ok i started them on the CGD yesterday.. water dish stays filled and I mist regularly... ill check calcium sacks in a bit. thanks! Ill make sure she gets all the hydration she needs  :sploosh:

----------


## bad-one

I'd giver her a lay box just in case she is gravid too- which is fairly likely if she was with 4 boys....

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-27-2010)

----------


## Stacykins

That would explain the odd looking skin around her face in those first closeups. Males are rough when they try and mate, and some can definitely damage the crests and skin of the female. If four males were repeatedly trying to mate with her, no wonder she looks like that. Even just one rough male can scar a female. 

Thanks for posting update pictures! She is a very pretty girl, I personally love buckskins. I bet with some TLC she will really blossom!

----------

_DesignerBP_ (07-27-2010)

----------


## DesignerBP

Caught her chowin down on some CGD jus now.. I think I see progress since the first photo.

----------


## mlededee

SO glad she is eating the CGD readily! Her eyes do seem improved already. Keep us updated on her progress!  :Good Job:

----------

